# NEVER DISCOUNT DIRTY WATER at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina
May 21, 2018*

*THURSDAY - May 17th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie* - Despite todayâ€™s heavy, nagging south winds, my team had another solid day for a 3-person limit of trout in the 17" to 19" range. Everyone stuck it out and scored big with some larger than normal fillets and a great day on the water!






​
*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Not a bad first day with my guys today! It took a while for us to get on the fish this morning, but the guys stuck it out and were persistent and it paid off for them. Weâ€™ll be back at them tomorrow, and hopefully we can do the same - limits of trout, eight black-drum, and one red.

*Capt. Todd Jones* - Stretchinâ€™ it outâ€¦Strong SW winds and an early outgoing tide dirtied up a lot of the fishing water, and a bigger than usual move ended up working out. After we had made a few stops with little to show, we headed east to some old familiar waters in the POC area. One adjustment, and Justis, Jacob, and Dale were soon hauling in trout to 21â€, with multiple doubles mixed in. In less time than it took to reach our destination, they had a three-man limit of solid trout and were culling out the smaller fish. One stop back to the west produced a 21â€ redfish to add to the box, and it was time to head in. We had been forced to cover a great deal of water today, but it resulted in everyone having a good day of fishing in the end!






​
*FRIDAY - May 18th*
*Capt. Stephen Boriskie *- Good stuff today, despite high winds and weekend pressure on the bays! My guys didnâ€™t let a little wind spoil their day! They brought a number of trout and redfish to the side of the boat, and had a great time all day long! They concluded their efforts by boxing their 3-person limit of trout, along with a nice bonus red!

*Capt. â€˜Lil John Wyatt* - Todayâ€™s party was day #2 for my guys from yesterday, and what a great half-day they had! These guys they put the hammer down on the black-drum and a hand full of trout. For only being a morning effort, they caught some good fish!






​
*Capt. Jeremy McClelland* - Yesterdayâ€™s party managed to catch some very nice trout. The fish were solid, as was the bite. These fish are hitting aggressively right now, which really makes for some fun fishing. Todayâ€™s party actually got a nice red that we were looking for. It was a prize worth waiting for, and everyone enjoyed the day!

*Never Discount Dirty Water*​
As is typical for this time of the year, we have had a lot of wind this month. In a such, bay waters often donâ€™t stand a chance at clearing due to all of the turbulence and wind, and this can put enormous pressure on anglers when they attempt to find a bite in such conditions. Naturally, one of the first things you can do in a situation like this is to locate shorelines that are protected from the wind. Although the water you there may still not be completely clear, you will be out of the major blow of the wind and can more comfortably concentrate on looking for signs of fish in the immediate area.

Because you canâ€™t always see a lot of the normal fish signs when the water is in a bad state, one thing you should focus on is any difference in the color or shades of water where youâ€™re fishing. There are varying levels of clarity when discussing dirty water. Thereâ€™s that all too familiar â€œchocolate milkâ€ shade where you would not be able to see your hand in front of your face if you were swimming underwater. And on the other end of the spectrum is the shade of water depicting sandy water that allows you to almost make-out your wading boots in thigh-deep water (if you have a good imagination). Regardless, differing shades of the water is one thing you should look at before stopping to fish. If possible, position yourself in the darker, dirtier water where you can cast right along the change in water color, as all too often youâ€™ll find trout or reds hanging-out there along that line just waiting to ambush their next meal.

Throw dark-colored lures in water thatâ€™s not in good shape, especially if the day happens to be extremely cloudy. Different colors on the color-scale cast different appearances when introduced into the water and the sunlight, and the colors at the darker end of the scale tend to cast a much better silhouette in dark or off-colored water situations.





*Now Booking Trips for the 2018-19 Duck Season​*
For those passionate about the outdoors, summertime along the Texas Gulf Coast typically means school is out, vacation time is near, and some of the yearâ€™s best fishing has yet to come. And regardless of how true that statement is, for us here at Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina the beginning of summer also means itâ€™s time to begin our preparations for the upcoming duck season. Thatâ€™s right, even with the hottest part of summer still months away, weâ€™re already strategizing and planning for all that will be required of us in order to provide our guests with yet another satisfying and successful season next winter.






​
Along with the anticipation of this yearâ€™s daily limit for Pintail increasing to two per day, per hunter, there will be much more wing action available in the back lakes and along the bay front up and down Matagorda Island along the southern portions of Espiritu Santo Bay and San Antonio Bay. There will be redheads (and lots of â€˜em!), widgeon, blue and green-wing teal, canvasback, bluebill, gadwall, and even the occasional cinnamon teal and mottled duck.






​
If thatâ€™s not enough to satisfy your waterfowl thirst, perhaps our latest addition to this yearâ€™s lineup of duck season tactics will entice you. Earlier this year we were fortunate enough to secure duck hunting privileges on a new piece of inland property, which is located just moments from the lodge and currently holds three freshwater ponds. Weâ€™re diligently working to complete seven more freshwater ponds prior to opening-day, and we look for this property to hold great potential for this yearâ€™s hunting guests.






​
Although not yet finalized, the TPWD â€œproposedâ€ dates for our Texas south zone of the 2018-19 Duck Season are November 3-25, 2018, and then December 8, 2018 - January 27, 2019. For a first-class duck hunting experience along the mid-portion of the Texas Gulf Coast, look no further than Bay Flats Lodge Resort & Marina. 





​
*CCA Texas - S.T.A.R. Tournament 2018​*_May 26th through September 3rd, 2018_
Just like your lure presentation, CCA is always working to improve the CCA Texas STAR Tournament. This year we are rolling out our brand new CCA Texas Guides Division. The addition of this division DOES NOT affect any other part of the tournament and guides are still ineligible in other divisions. It is the hope of Texas STAR and CCA Texas to be able to reward Texas fishing guides who support marine conservation, and empower them to help recruit more anglers into the CCA mission through this new division. The division winner will be taking home a new 26â€™ Mowdy Cat, Mercury 225hp ProXS OptiMax outboard, and custom Coastline trailer. 
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/cca-donations

*BFL's Grass Roots Wade Fishing with Lures Special​*We're getting back to the basics by offering a special deal to all of the wading and artificial enthusiasts out there. When you book 3 wading with artificial bait trips in 2018, you will receive your 4th wading with artificial bait trip in 2018 FREE! 
- The 4th FREE trip ONLY includes one free full-day of wade fishing with artificial baits for 4 anglers in one boat.
- The 4th FREE trip does NOT include free lodging and meals.
- One full-day of wade fishing with artificial bait constitutes one trip toward your goal.
- All trips must be taken prior to December 31, 2018.
- Offer not valid on trips booked prior to April 1, 2018; only valid on trips booked between April 1, 2018, and December 15, 2018

*Hereâ€™s What a Few of Our Recent Guests Had To Sayâ€¦​*_All was good as always - very consistent! While the food and the service are the best parts of Bay Flats Lodge, the guides are good, as well. We had a great time with Capt. Kevin Matula - easy-going guy! Fishing conditions were tough, but Capt. Kevin worked hard to make it happen! - *Curt A. 5/19/18*

Everyone was very accommodating while we were waiting for our rooms to be ready! It was a windy day, and Capt. Doug Russell had to work hard, but he was comfortable in the rough water! - *Randy S. 5/19/ 18*

Thank you for your hospitality and great food. Your accommodations and guides were terrific, as well as your lodge staff! - *Bob G. 5/18/18*_

*Five-Day Weather Forecast​**Tuesday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few clouds early, otherwise mostly sunny. High 87F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Wednesday 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Sunny. High 88F. Winds SE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Thursday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mainly sunny. High around 90F. Winds ESE at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday 30 % Precip. / 0.03 in* 
A few isolated thunderstorms developing during the afternoon. High near 90F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of rain 30%.
*Saturday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mainly sunny sky. High 93F. Winds NW at 5 to 10 mph.
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow is expected today through Tuesday due to surface low pressure over West Texas. Significant moisture will contribute to isolated showers and thunderstorms through Tuesday. A general weak onshore flow is expected Wednesday through Friday. 
*Coastal Water Temperature: *
Port Aransas 81.0 degrees
Seadrift 81.0 degrees
Matagorda Bay 81.0 degrees

*Watch our story*





*Download our App on iTunes* 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

*Download our App on Google Play* 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

*Join our fan page*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

*1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:*
Mercury Outboards
ES Custom Boats
Simmons Custom Rigging
Power Pole
Wet Sounds
ForEverlast - Hunting & Fishing Products
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Coastline Trailers
CCA - Texas
Building Conservation Trust - CCAâ€™s National Habitat Program
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Lifetime Decoys
MOmarsh
Law Call Lanyards
FireDisc Cookers
Hector Mendieta Tunes & Tails Fishing Tournament
Tanglefree Waterfowl


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 2*

Pic 2


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 3*

Pic 3


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 4*

Pic 4


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pic 5*

Pic 5


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Insight by TeamBFL Manager Randy Brown*

In my opinion there is too much negativity and despair today. It fills our news cast, our papers and eventually our conversations. As a manager at Bay Flats Lodge my job has many facets but my favorite one is getting the boats off in the morning. To be honest my part is usually minimal because the guides here do such a great job with people. More often than not the guides have found their party introduced themselves and have started getting them on the boat before I can offer any help. My job becomes taking pictures and spending a few minutes chatting with folks before they leave. There is something about the beginning of a fishing trip you canâ€™t find too many other places. The since of hope and the firm belief that today is going to be a great day fills the atmosphere when people are going fishing. So if life has become a little too negative for you Iâ€™d like to suggest a possible cure. Itâ€™s time to go fishing.


----------

